# Timing Belt Tensioner - 2.0 AVH - How to set correctly?



## J.R.Freeman (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey all,
I set the tension on my timing belt as per Bentley's instructions, with the indicator arrows lined up. After rotating the engine by hand, the tension indicator showed a little high. I re-tensioned, and started the car for a moment. Again, the tension was off a bit, this time low.
I then discovered that depending on the position of the crank and cam, the static tension is different on the belt. This makes sense, but should the tensioner indicator be able to wander a bit like this? I understand it has a spring inside, and seems to allow for some movement, but is this normal?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

jim im not gonna lie, i hate doing timming belts because of all the little things like this that are questionable. how does the car run?


----------



## J.R.Freeman (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (guylover)*

Hi Guy,
I know what you mean. I'm fairly handy with cars but there are some things that make me nervous. The car idles well, but I have only let it run a short time at this point, as I am worried that the tension will not hold.
I *think* it should be ok. What I will do today is re-check the tension, and idle the car for a long while, and check again afterward. If fluctuates within the same range, I will take a chance and drive it (carefully). 
I hope it's ok!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

set the tensioner back tab into the freeze plug hole/slot on the head and grab a set of 90* needle nose or snap ring pliers or whatever and turn the tensionor to line up with the front tab. and that pretty much sums it up...i've done it 4 times and havent had a problem...they're alot less trouble some than the 1.8t ones


----------



## J.R.Freeman (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Thank you Q Jet,
That helps - I do have the tab in the freeze plug hole, but I wasn't 100% on that part as Bentley doesn't seem to say it anywhere, it's just pictured as such.
What's your take on the tension indicator moving around a bit as the engine is rotated by hand - is this normal?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (J.R.Freeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.R.Freeman* »_Thank you Q Jet,
That helps - I do have the tab in the freeze plug hole, but I wasn't 100% on that part as Bentley doesn't seem to say it anywhere, it's just pictured as such.
What's your take on the tension indicator moving around a bit as the engine is rotated by hand - is this normal?
Thanks,
Jim
its one of those things thats a PITA when setting TDC. The tab itself can move regardless of whether the bolt is tightened down or not...so long as you're not loosing tension you're fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.R.Freeman (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Ok thanks man,
I've just had the car idling for a bit, and while stopped it's showing a little high on the tension indicator. I'll run it a little more and see how it goes.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Take a pic of the tensioner. Recent posters have found it difficult to get the tab on the back of the tensioner positioned in the correct spot. You should have trouble seeing the alignment tabs on the top of the tensioner as they should be almost behind the timing belt.


_Modified by FL 2.0L at 5:39 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3821617


----------



## J.R.Freeman (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

Thank you FL 2.0L, 
The tab of the tensioner is located in the freeze plug hole. I think I have that part correct, though I can see why it has caused other people problems - Bentley is not entirely clear on how to locate it.
The thing I'm concerned about is the apparent shifting around of the tensioner indicator - sometimes when I stop the engine, it is showing dead on, other times a little high, other times a little low. Do you think this is normal?
Thank for posting the link to that other thread - I'll check it out later. At the moment I have to get some things ready for work tomorrow, but I will certainly sit down and have a read. Thanks! VW Vortex is certainly an awesome place for information.
Thanks again guys, I'll let you know how it goes. If I can get ahold of a digi cam I'll take a pic of the tensioner indicator. I think I will catch a ride into work with my girlfriend for now!








Jim


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Can't answer that, but hopefully someone with the same tensioner can chack it out.


----------



## J.R.Freeman (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

Thanks FL, I'll post in the other thread you mentioned to see if someone else has noticed the same behaviour. The car is running at the moment but I don't trust the tensioner 100% - it's hard to go down the highway without having confidence in ones latest repair.
Jim


----------



## J.R.Freeman (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (J.R.Freeman)*

Interesting update for those of you who are following along - having spoken with a number of VW mechanics, it sounds as though the tension indicator may wander to either side of the reference mark (that is to say the pointer may move to either side of the target 'v') during normal operation - a point which the Bentley manual does not cover directly. It makes mention of 'ensuring the last 1/8th turn of the crank shaft is done without interruption' - after which you are at TDC and the tensioner should then point to its reference tension mark. However, if you stop at another location on the crank, or back up, all bets are off, and the tensioner may show another value.
Bentley calls this device a 'semi-automatic' tensioner. I think this is because you have to get it within range manually, and then it is free to adjust automatically within that range to make up for the dynamic tension load that is the belt, via its spring action.
I suspect this is the case, and in the event that I prove it I'll write up a quick tensioning procedure to help others like myself. 
Jim


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (J.R.Freeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.R.Freeman* »_Interesting update for those of you who are following along - having spoken with a number of VW mechanics, it sounds as though the tension indicator may wander to either side of the reference mark (that is to say the pointer may move to either side of the target 'v') during normal operation - a point which the Bentley manual does not cover directly. It makes mention of 'ensuring the last 1/8th turn of the crank shaft is done without interruption' - after which you are at TDC and the tensioner should then point to its reference tension mark. However, if you stop at another location on the crank, or back up, all bets are off, and the tensioner may show another value.
Bentley calls this device a 'semi-automatic' tensioner. I think this is because you have to get it within range manually, and then it is free to adjust automatically within that range to make up for the dynamic tension load that is the belt, via its spring action.
I suspect this is the case, and in the event that I prove it I'll write up a quick tensioning procedure to help others like myself. 
Jim
told you


----------



## J.R.Freeman (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Hehe, yes you did. I just didn't understand what you meant until having spent my work day chasing down the reasoning behind it.
It seems this is not something widely known - I spoke to a few VW types who said 'if the indicator moves something's wrong'. 
Anyway, it sure is a quirky little system (for a quirky little car) but it is clever none the less.
Jim
p.s.: I'll let you know if I'm (and Q Jet - you're going down with me!) are wrong and I fold my valves in half like a hide-a-bed.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (J.R.Freeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.R.Freeman* »_Q Jet - you're going down with me!

NEVAARRR!!!


----------



## J.R.Freeman (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I'm kidding of course - I know that if I blow up my engine I only have myself to blame. But I think it should be fine


----------

